# Les Poochs Product Review



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I know many people swear by les pooch. personally, not a big fan. its just personal preference. I have used alot of different tools and products. I mix and match alot. my favorites change from time to time. but never caught les pooch fever.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I asked my groomer about the line when I saw her for Sunny's first groom. She commented that the brushes are really expensive (I think a Christmas present is in order, eh???) but the swears by the shampoos. Not sure which brands she uses --- but I may ask her Saturday when I see her for grooming.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My Les Poochs green and silver slickers are my favorites.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Tis the season for Les Pooch NOEL shampoo and cologne. This a conditioning shampoo and its highly fragranced. Top the groom off with the cologne and its heavenly. Its a once a year release.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> Tis the season for Les Pooch NOEL shampoo and cologne. This a conditioning shampoo and its highly fragranced. Top the groom off with the cologne and its heavenly. Its a once a year release.


That's my motivation for the November group buy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love all 3 brushes. i have the silver double, the green double and the mat zapper single. the mat zapper has been awesome for temperance's bracelets after i decided to NOT cord them and needed to get the mats out.

i think i'll pick up some of the ear cleaner for my nasty eared seelie boy.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

*Silver Finishing Brush v. Gold Finishing Brush*

In addition to the wide and narrow green pro brushes, I'm going to spring for a finishing brush thanks to the group buy prices.

Anybody's thoughts on which brush is more of a "must have" for a mini poo?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've tried a couple out and I honestly wasn't very impressed. A friend of mine calls them the 'orgasm' brushes, because if they're that expensive, then they better be giving you an orgasm. My experience? Nothing. My $10 soft slicker brush is the best I've come across, 3 years of heavy use and I only have what, 3 broken teeth?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> In addition to the wide and narrow green pro brushes, I'm going to spring for a finishing brush thanks to the group buy prices.
> 
> Anybody's thoughts on which brush is more of a "must have" for a mini poo?


I'm a Les Poochs enthusiast.  

The Gold Finishing Brush is very soft and flexible. The Silver Finishing Brush is a firmer brush, and not as flexible. Per Arielle, which one you choose is dependent upon your Poodle's coat. 

(This applies to bracelets and tail areas.) My silver poodle has fine, soft hair that doesn't mat. I use the Gold on him.
Alex has thick hair but he doesn't mat and doesn't tend toward a tight curl. I use the Green PRO on him, but the Gold when drying. Now Pippin has super dense hair that mats easily, and the Gold won't go through his as well, so I use the silver. 

The Gold Finishing brush is the best (IMHO) for brushing the body when a poodle is in the Miami (at a #4F or #5F length). It doesn't appear to damage the coat and doesn't pull a lot out (minimal). It's also my go-to brush when I'm drying my MPOOs, although I use the 35mm Chris Christensen Pin Brush on their topknots. I love this brush--you can run it along your arm and it won't leave a mark. So if she's generally in a lamb or the Miami (shorter body trim), and has hair that doesn't tend to curl tightly or mat, then I'd suggest the Gold. If she's more like Pippin, then you might consider the Silver, but the Silver will remove more coat.

What do you want this brush for--body work or bracelets? If bracelets, then the Narrow size is ideal. Body = wide. 

Sorry this is so long but I hope that helps! I'm new to Les Poochs too but have been using these brushes daily since the last buy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well here's my guy posing on his 'grooming table' with his fluffed up bracelets and his new wide green slicker. 










PS . . . the bracelets were fluffed up yesterday but I lost the pic so had to pose him again today. With slight less 'fluffed up' bracelets.  lol


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

MEDACETIC EAR Wash (1.25 Acetic & Boric Acid) - mild formula yet very effective in cleaning out the goo in Jazzi's ears. I really like that there is very little fragrance and does not make a mess of his ears. I only need to use a little and this seems to make him more comfortable with less fluid in his ears

Ear Powder - very finely milled and kept Jazzi's ears dry, no over the top fragrance; also helps me to grip the ear hair that needs to be removed. It doesn't get cakey like the R-7 comparable product.

On our last visit, he groomer was so impressed with the condition of Jasper's ears which are usually a hot mess. These ear products have really worked wonders for Jasper's ears!!! :amen: I am sold 

For reference I have used the following ear products: Espree, Vets+Best, Zymox, R-7 and various Rx from the vet.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Bumping this back up since we just had another group buy.

I'm still head-over-heels in love with Les Poochs shampoos/creme rinses. My all time favorite is still the Le Pooch (male) Vitamin Enriched shampoo/creme rinse. It leaves the coat nice and fluffy (soft!) and the scent lasts for weeks. It's great for the boys who want to smell like, well..._boys_. 

I also love the F&T Degreaser. Alex got something in his ear (someone forgot to put his Snood on), and I put a little bit in, lathered it up and his ear is now citrus fresh and clean! 

I haven't tried the Pooch de Noel yet, and I'm curious to see what Wildcard and Chocolate Millie think of the scent. I was hoping for something more "Noel," but it smells nice and crisp! I still have the Michel's VIP on my wish list.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry I missed out on the group buy! I must pay better attention next time!:argh:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I dropped my Les Pooches Green brush off with Sunny on Saturday and let his groomer give it a go to see if she liked them. She said they worked just great! However, not great enough to prevent the pouring nasty rain to ruin a pretty do! Oh well......at least he is clean, right????


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to add some reviews of my Les Pooch products that are new and those that I have had for a while.

The Silver wide finishing brush is by far my favorite. Next is the green wide pro brush. The purple is my least favorite of the three as it is a bit too firm, but it is still a good brush.

I absolutely LOVE the Pooch Noel shampoo and fragrance. I use it with the hypoallergenic conditioner, which I really like for a lightweight conditioner. 

I recently was at a pet boutique that was selling Pooch Puppy I and Les Pooch (male) fragrances for only 11 dollars each. Of course, I couldn't resist and bought both. I am just IN LOVE with the Pooch male fragrance. I seriously recommend this!

In the future, I would like to try a gold finishing brush and the hypoallergenic shampoo. Maybe the Le Pooch male shampoo/conditioners too!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Charismaticmillie, I have the wide green and purple too and I couldn't agree with you more! I use the green on most everything that graces my table, but I ended up trading my purple for my coworker's poodle comb. I still steal it back occasionally for the occasional malamute blowing coat or "working dog" Pyrhanees once-a-year clients, but since i rarely get booked those kind of dogs (we all have our strengths!) I really didn't like the purple.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I want to add some reviews of my Les Pooch products that are new and those that I have had for a while.
> 
> The Silver wide finishing brush is by far my favorite. Next is the green wide pro brush. The purple is my least favorite of the three as it is a bit too firm, but it is still a good brush.
> 
> ...


Oh, you're so lucky! I asked Arielle which fragrance smells the _most _like the Le Pooch (male) Vit Enr Shampoo, as I'm addicted to that scent, and she just said "the male one." Well, there's two! LOL Le Pooch and Le Pooch II. I'll have to try and get samples of each next time. 

For anyone with male dogs out there, the Le Pooch Vitamin Enriched Shampoo and Creme Rinse smells amazing!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan, Le Pooch I is the male one I have. LOVE it!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I've had my LP for awhile and I wanted to say how much I LOVE these products! 

The silver finishing brush does a great job on fluffing the coat and giving it a finished look. I definitely want a green and purple someday! On a funny note, my crazy cat is addicted to this brush too. I pick it up and he comes up to be brushed flipping all over the table!

The Le Pooch shampoo is great too, and the cream rinse is lovely. The smell lasts forever! And when I bathe the dogs, the entire house smells lovely. It does a great job on the double coated pomeranian too, keeping the coat nice and light, not weighing it down. 

The ear wash, I used actually on my (non crazy) rescue cat who has had ear issues off and on for 2 years. After one treatment his ears are perfect. I'm going to be following it up of course but it did a great job!

Thanks Rowan for putting together such a great buy to let us get awesome products at a great price


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a green single & am really sorry I missed out on the group buy. They are very pricy here in Australia but I am very happy with mine although a double & a couple of others would be handy as I have three standards. Oh well, maybe there will be another group buy sometime in the not too distant future. Love the sound of the shampoos too -


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

poodlesplease said:


> Sorry I missed out on the group buy! I must pay better attention next time!:argh:


Me too. I hope there's enough interest for another soon :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> Me too. I hope there's enough interest for another soon :fingers-crossed:


I'll post a few weeks prior to the next one (as usual).  Keep your eyes on this forum!


----------

